# POKEMON HEART GOLD/SOUL SILVER SPONSORED TOURNAMENT



## modshroom128 (Apr 1, 2010)

OMGOMGOMGOGMOGM I CANT WAIT TILL YOU GET YOUR AFFILIATES TO THROW US ONE.

also to watch out for cheaters any suspision games should have their battle videos saved at the end for analyzation.

so yeah pokemon tournament, no cheaters cause nintendo implimented the save battle video and we can easily spot them out, omg i cant wait to sign up and i cant wait for this to happen.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 1, 2010)

....?
What? There's not even a slight hint that this is going to happen...

Instead of saying "OMGOMGOMGOGMOGM I CANT WAIT TILL YOU GET YOUR AFFILIATES TO THROW US ONE," maybe try saying something like "I have this idea, maybe you guys could blahblahblah[insert idea here]."


----------



## modshroom128 (Apr 1, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> ....?
> What? There's not even a slight hint that this is going to happen...
> 
> Instead of saying "OMGOMGOMGOGMOGM I CANT WAIT TILL YOU GET YOUR AFFILIATES TO THROW US ONE," maybe try saying something like "I have this idea, maybe you guys could blahblahblah[insert idea here]."



have a pokemon gold/silver tournament.

people will buy things


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 6, 2010)

Pokemon tourneys suck.
It will have lesser people participation than other games.


----------



## Raika (Apr 6, 2010)

Pokemon tourneys are meh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You see the same Pokemon used everywhere.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 6, 2010)

I have though of this before. However there is one very fatal flaw and reason this will never happen: hacking. There is just no way to successfully have a one because of it.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 6, 2010)

funny you should mention that, StormBit is most likely holding one pretty soon...


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah, also boring as hell. 

waste of time, WILL have hacked Pokeman no matter what.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 6, 2010)

I would love to participate in one but:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=findpost&pid=2730913


----------

